# Hauls and purchases!



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

I have a few things in the post for my rats and I'm getting too impatient! I need to see new ratty things!

Please post pics of any hauls or anything at all you've recently got for your mischief!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Same boat at you Paige, patiently waiting!


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

I have some Fuzzbutts halloween stuff on the way and I'm so excited!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

SAME!!!  I only went to mooch... £50 later wooooops :')


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

I have a bad habit of doing that on rat rations! It's far too easy to spend money on them. Rats and make up are my downfall. When it comes to clothes though I can look and look and never find anything I like!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Ahh see, my downfalls are rats, cats, clothes and shoes! I go home with this guilty look on my face (I online shop at work at I'm at a computer and 50% of my week is boring haha!) and my OH just knows that we're expecting many parcels!


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a problem of spending all my money on my animals too ;D


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

It becomes an obsession to buy them things HA


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I love shopping for the rats and so does my boyfriend! I cannot help but want to spend all my money on things for them because my boys are so appreciative of anything we give them. The cats couldn't care less if we get them something, they lose interest in a second. We still buy them things anyway though. Buying animals things is like being a kid again and getting toys, its so exciting. Fortunately I don't really spend much on clothes or shoes so this is my one big spending habit.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I frequent thrift shops for everything I want or need. And I always look for rat stuff, and always bring something home. Here's my latest find. It's so cute!


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

My Sister had one like that when she was a kid.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I always wonder if people give me a weird look to see a young adult digging around in the kids toy bins....usually alongside the children


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

New hammock set! And just generally rearranging the cage. 

http://i.imgur.com/NqHPg0F.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/qpN1Pw4.jpg

Marina sleepy after out time. 
http://i.imgur.com/u6uKibe.jpg

I love getting new stuff for them!


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

MeinTora your Marina is such a precious girl! & I love the name!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

DLTurner said:


> MeinTora your Marina is such a precious girl! & I love the name!


Thank you! Too bad she knows it


----------



## MinorRobot (Aug 13, 2014)

I just found this fun thing at Goodwill for $1!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

MinorRobot said:


> I just found this fun thing at Goodwill for $1!


Great find!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

That is too cute!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I love the local thrift store in my area. I have gotten a bunch of really awesome Fisher Price toys for like $2-4 a piece in great condition. The rats love them and they make great free range toys.


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Love the thrift store stuff! I need to check out some charity shops!

My first Sputnik and a bird toy arrived! Too excited for the fuzzbutts stuff to get here. I've seen a few other bird toys I want too!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

A sputnik that isn't purple and blue! Jealous.


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

It's from Amazon!


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

My Sputnik was all purple :-( I think they arrive in pieces and the store puts them together, but it was the only one left. Would have loved two tone!!


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

My fuzzbutts order is here! Love them so much!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Cute stuff. I am jealous of the Sputnik too! We ordered two from Amazon, both of which turned out to be purple and blue.


----------

